# Deka offroad batteries?



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

I am sorry but i didn't know where to post this. Where is the best place to get these small batteries?


----------



## StealthVR6GTI (May 1, 2002)

ebay baby! You will need to find the battery post sleeves that adapt the smaller post diameter to auto size. Look at Braille for those.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...71478


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *StealthVR6GTI* »_ebay baby! You will need to find the battery post sleeves that adapt the smaller post diameter to auto size. Look at Braille for those.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...71478


Wow thanks guy. I didn't think that they were that cheap.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

Hey Kyle. Battery Warehouse on Mt Rose Avenue has them. They can do custom battery cables as well.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sweet, thanks man. Going there now.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I stop in there. Walk in and said
Kyle-"Hi how are you doing"
Look up and see a lady with died jet black hair sweat pants and sweat shirt, and "love" tatooed on right knuckles and "hate" tatooed on others.
She Just looks at me and nods. I look around for a bit and finally ask her if she has a deka battery that is small/off road car use. 
She says "no they don't make anything like that. Why do you want it? 
Kyle- "to put in my car"
Her-"well you obviously don't know what you're looking for and we obviously don't have it"
(the whole time i am acting very politely)
Kyle- "my friend got one here and"
INTERRUPTED
Her- "yeah you're friend got one here huh? can't you just call him or bring him in"
Kyle- "my phone is dead right now so i can't call him"
Her- "ohhhhhh how convenient"
Kyle- " **** you and your small business"
I wanted to slit her throat. No reason to treat people like that.


_Modified by Gnar-kill at 8:19 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## vwrenegade (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

Just saw your thread and thought i could add something. You live in York??? you know the Plant were they make the batteries is right here in PA, just east of Reading PA, aka lyons station PA. And i have been in contact with them about something comparable to a Braille and they have nothing of the kind. The battery mentioned with the ebay link is only good for 120 CCA, thats little or no CCA as far as i'm concerned (for a car anyway). Brailles are smaller than those batteries and put out more CCA's. If you do want to call Deka/East Penn Manufacturing, you want to talk with the public sales dept. they actually have a little sales store in the plant. stuff in there is really cheap. I think those batteries listed for 54 on ebay are like between 30-40 at the plant. Hope this helps.


----------

